# Justice (Guilty Gear) vs Ikaros (SnO)



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Naturally, this plays: [YOUTUBE]71GwzfMeGS4[/YOUTUBE]

Who takes this


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

Ikaros turned all reality into a dream. A normal human using some of her power that she himself deemed as "inferior" created a reality with its own laws of physics including resurrected death people, in said dimension said normal human curbstomp angeloids.

You either restrict the cards or this is a horrible horrible rape.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

does Ikaros even have them currently 

because I'm using the current version 

also, Justice was calced Mach 300 going off from her Instant Kill as a low end, though how valid the IK is is up for interpretation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 6, 2012)

is that Mach 300 calc in a blog ? been wanting to see it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think so, you'll have to ask Nevermind for it


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 6, 2012)

It was just a simple calc I did for Dandy while we were talking on MSN.

Not totally convinced it's valid due to game mechanics.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

well, it seems more like one of those cinematic kills or whatever like in those QTEs and those are usually accepted and less pure game mechanics

though the IKs do have some wacky shit in them that could be judged as outlier-ish, so it's pretty debatable


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 6, 2012)

Well are they really like cutscenes? They do involve button mashing and all that in-game stuff. Though Dandy did say something about those kills being mentioned in story except Justice's.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Ikaros turned all reality into a dream. A normal human using some of her power that she himself deemed as "inferior" created a reality with its own laws of physics including resurrected death people, in said dimension said normal human curbstomp angeloids.
> 
> You either restrict the cards or this is a horrible horrible rape.



Lol considering she'd die before she got a chance to use them no. And if Reality warping needs to be involved,Justice hops into the backyard and manipulates the cube. :uva


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

NMG said:


> Lol considering she'd die before she got a chance to use them no. And if Reality warping needs to be involved,Justice hops into the backyard and manipulates the cube. :uva



I knew someone was going to bring up the Backyard


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> does Ikaros even have them currently
> 
> because I'm using the current version
> 
> also, Justice was calced Mach 300 going off from her Instant Kill as a low end, though how valid the IK is is up for interpretation



Even without the mach 300 calc she'd still be mach 30+ I believe.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (2 members and 5 guests)
> Crimson Dragoon, Original Sin



so many guests, this always happens in my threads

I had like 11 guests lurking before


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Ikaros v2 should be currently faster than mach 300 given that the power up increased her combat speed by 372% (her original speed being mach 24) and she calced the delay of her apollon to the femtosecond.

Also she has the same dc as Justice and her Aegis can tank it.

Just saiyan.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm guessing SV went snitchin to the feds.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Weather said:


> Ikaros v2 should be currently faster than mach 300 given that the power up increased her combat speed by 372% (her original speed being mach 24) and she calced the delay of her apollon to the femtosecond.
> 
> Also she has the same dc as Justice and her Aegis can tank it.
> 
> Just saiyan.


Justice did literally incinerate all of Japan

that's some serious country-busting 


NMG said:


> I'm guessing SV went snitchin to the feds.



I'm no pedo so I got nothing to worry about


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Weather said:


> Ikaros v2 should be currently faster than mach 300 given that the power up increased her combat speed by 372% (her original speed being mach 24) and she calced the delay of her apollon to the femtosecond.



lol a 400 percent increase wouldn't even make her mach 150. The femto second thing is impressive I guess.


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Justice did literally incinerate all of Japan
> 
> that's some serious country-busting
> 
> ...



Well Nymph (who has the highest analitical prowess of the first generations angeloids, and knows Ikaros better than pretty much anyone except Daedalous, stated that if Ikaros fired apollon the whole country (japan) would be destroyed)

V1 Ikaros' aegis tanked a superior attack, v2 completely shits on v1 and also one-shotted several superior clones of v1 Ikaros like nothing.



> lol a 400 percent increase wouldn't even make her mach 150. The femto second thing is impressive I guess



My bad, did the math wrong, well it was a test run so more feats will come if the manga finally gets off the shitty fanservice for a moment.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Weather said:


> Well Nymph (who has the highest analitical prowess of the first generations angeloids, and knows Ikaros better than pretty much anyone except Daedalous, stated that if Ikaros fired apollon the whole country (japan) would be destroyed)
> 
> V1 Ikaros' aegis tanked a superior attack, v2 completely shits on v1 and also one-shotted several superior clones of v1 Ikaros like nothing.



is it stated how bad it would have been destroyed

if it's like merely razing or shattering, it'd be inferior to Justice's feat of literally vaping the entire country


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Nymph mentions destroyed. So probably a razing/shattering.

Justice should be superior in that regard.

V2 needs more feats for now (she got a curb from Chaos v2 in the same chapter so...)

Justice should take this for now


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 6, 2012)

Until Ikaros gets new feats, Justice takes this


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

IkarosV2 has FTL reaction time and is 372% her base speed. So if V2 is involved and if cards are allowed I cant see how she doesnt rape.

About the question yes she still has raelity warping cards, Tomoki created his own realm using one of them in which angeloids turned into powerless whores with resurrected people inside.

Ikaros using her cards turned Sohara into a gargantuan with enough force to stomp Tomoki through the earth, Tomoki come out from the other side of the earth and the stomp has so much force that Tomoki didnt lose momentum despite passing through the earth and was shot deep into outer space interplanetary distance I think but I will have to check it.

Tomoki's dimension had stars too.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Until Ikaros gets new feats, Justice takes this



FTL reaction speed and 372% in overall speed.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 6, 2012)

Since when? I'm pretty sure that's a massive outlier if it's true.


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Why?

Ikaros Calced the delay of her apollon to exactly 3.5 femtoseconds

Hardly a combat feat anyway


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Since when? I'm pretty sure that's a massive outlier if it's true.



Since where she evolved Ikaros said 3 femtoseconds was considered a delay and adjusted her shield to react to the proper speed (so now its not an issue) and her evovled form is supposed to be 375% faster.

Are you gong to deny it and call it an outlier?


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 6, 2012)

Femtoseconds? Alright then.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Weather said:


> Hardly a combat feat anyway



that's the kicker here, isn't it 

not seeing how Ikaros rapes here


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Is not a rape for either side anyway.

Ikaros V2 lacks feats for now, so Justice takes this as far as feat goes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

and on that note:

[YOUTUBE]0f85WMeK5tY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

Ikaros has her cards or not? OP hasnt answered.

If it does, then I really dont see how the guy wins, the cars allow to massively warp reality. To turn the entire reality into a dream.

The issue about the femtoseconds is that its an automatic defense her shield and it was adjusted to avoid the deal of 3.5 femtoseconds so its faster now. She was well has apolleon the country busting nuke which seeings its the evolved form should be on another tier. Normal and evolved Ikaros are on different tiers entirely, the power gap between them is realistically like the power gap of Chouji and Current Naruto.

A single Melan angeloid > Ikaros+Astraea+Nymph

Evolved Ikaros > the entire Melan army. (so is evolved Nymph but her evolution just last minutes albeit the evolution is focused on her reality warping abilities)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Justice is a woman...

anyway, the defense doesn't matter considering they don't have the feats to survive her high-end country busting power

and she probably won't pull the cards out fast enough before Justice goes VOLTEKKAAA on her ass


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

Weather said:


> V2 needs more feats for now (she got a curb from Chaos v2 in the same chapter so...)



No shame in that though, Chaos could effoerlessly solo going by current feats the entire SNOverse not even the reality warping cards should be able to stop her as she has Nymph's reality hacking abiltiies that are on the same tier or superior to V2 Nymph. The master of Synapse basically said she could take down the Synapse at any momment. She has all of the abilities of Astraea, Ikaros and Nymph multiplied by a fuck (since she absorbed an entire army of second generation Astraea, IKaros and Nymph) plus her own abilities plus reactive evolution. And Ikaros basically said that she would be powerless to do shit against her.

Though going by manga logic Astraea V2 will > Chaos since its the only angeloid that has yet to make an evolved appearance.


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Justice is a woman...
> 
> anyway, the defense doesn't matter considering they don't have the feats to survive her high-end country busting power
> 
> and she probably won't pull the cards out fast enough before Justice goes VOLTEKKAAA on her ass



Actually I see her surviving it.

Given that V1 got an Apollon from Ikaros Melan who is >>>>>>V1 exploding in her face and lived through (and her Aegis contained the explosion without problems)

V2 should be able to tank at least one with her Aegis.




> No shame in that though, Chaos could effoerlessly solo going by current feats the entire SNOverse not even the reality warping cards should be able to stop her as she has Nymph's reality hacking abiltiies that are on the same tier or superior to V2 Nymph. The master of Synapse basically said she could take down the Synapse at any momment. She has all of the abilities of Astraea, Ikaros and Nymph multiplied by a fuck (since she absorbed an entire army of second generation Astraea, IKaros and Nymph) plus her own abilities plus reactive evolution. And Ikaros basically said that she would be powerless to do shit against her.
> 
> Though going by manga logic Astraea V2 will > Chaos since its the only angeloid that has yet to make an evolved appearance.



Actually Chaos reappears at the end of Ch 59 according to the raws.

And no Astraea is basically the butt monkey of the verse for now and I don't see her any power ups nearby.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Justice is a woman...
> 
> anyway, the defense doesn't matter considering they don't have the feats to survive her high-end country busting power
> 
> and she probably won't pull the cards out fast enough before Justice goes VOLTEKKAAA on her ass



And how will she get pass the shield that has the 3.5 femtoseconds delay corrected?

It is to note that Ikaros's V2 shield is way way WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY above country busting level. The difference between normal Ikaros and V2 is on the gap of Chouji and Current Naruto.

Normal Ikaros's shield can tank without an effort a country busting nuke. Astraea is basically an angeloid designed to beat Ikaros, her shield is designed to be stronger than Ikaros's shield and her sword is designed to be able to cut like paper Ikaros's shield.

Then we have Ikaros Melan who was able with her bare fists break Astraea's shield like it was nothing and proceed to KO her with a punch as well as destroy her sword. With her fists alone. This was only 1 Ikaros Melan.

Ikaros V2 was loling at the attack of bloodlusted armies of an entire Astraea Melan army, Nymph Melan army and Ikaros Melan army. That were actually attacking with their strong techniques.

Oh, did I mention Ikaros's V2 femtosecond shield not only blocks but redirects attacks and was raping Melans with their own attacks?

With those feats how is Justice even breaking Ikaros's shield?



Weather said:


> Actually Chaos reappears at the end of Ch 59 according to the raws.



Yes sadly she only makes a 1 panel appearance at the end of the chapter. Not that it have anything to do with the fact that Chaos could solo the entire SNOverse till new feats are shown.



Weather said:


> And no Astraea is basically the butt monkey of the verse for now and I don't see her any power ups nearby.



Astraea is confirmed to have an evolution too, Daedalus said she gave all the first generation angeloids pandora to give them emotions. Astraea is the only angeloid to show her evolution yet.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And how will she get pass the shield that has the 3.5 femtoseconds delay corrected?
> 
> It is to note that Ikaros's V2 shield is way way WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY above country busting level. The difference between normal Ikaros and V2 is on the gap of Chouji and Current Naruto.
> 
> ...




All I see is country busting nuke. Can you provide any proof that the attack could vape an entire country, since simply blowing something to pieces, and making it disappear are two completely different things.


And having someone break a shield that's supposed to be able to stand up to a nuke with a punch would be implying her punches are country busting in power or above, care to provide some proof of that? Since either the shield is incredibly inconsistent or she had something to specifically break her shield


Also, mind posting this femto shield? since I'm no way in hell going to dig through the manga to find it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

just to note the general difference:



			
				Chaos said:
			
		

> think... 100-1000 joules/cc for the typical busting feat you'd see in shonen.
> 
> Vaping is something like... 50,000 joules/cc for one phase transition or some shit.
> 
> 100,000 for the full conversion into gas.



yeah, huuuuge difference between cratering/razing and whatnot compared to outright vaporization


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Wait, she calced something to the femto second, or did she react to something that fast?


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

For the femto thing:

Link removed



> And having someone break a shield that's supposed to be able to stand up to a nuke with a punch would be implying her punches are country busting in power or above, care to provide some proof of that? Since either the shield is incredibly inconsistent or she had something to specifically break her shield



Well it is not unbelieveable seeing Melan was so freaking above everyone at at time.

Astraea's swords breaks against Melan's Aegis.

Link removed

And Melan casually breaks Astraea's shield with a punch 

Link removed

I'm not implying anything and I personally see it as an incosistency.

Astraea's shield is supposedly >>>>> V1 Ikaros shield.

Yet V1 shield tanks Melan's Apollon

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

But a stronger one breaks witha punch?

Inconsistency to me.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Wait so, she blocks the attack, and then adjusts the time? That's not reacting to something. Don't see why that was even brought up if that's the case.


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Weather said:


> Why?
> 
> Ikaros Calced the delay of her apollon to exactly 3.5 femtoseconds
> 
> Hardly a combat feat anyway



Hence this comment from me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

NMG said:


> Wait, she calced something to the femto second, or did she react to something that fast?



Link removed
Link removed

be thankful that I looked that up for you


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

I know you said it, I was wondering why it's still being discussed




Crimson Dragoon said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> be thankful that I looked that up for you





I know the pain you must be going through right now. But someone already posted that page. Your efforts were in vain


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> be thankful that I looked that up for you



Too late CM.

Your sacrifice was in vain 



			
				 NMG said:
			
		

> I know you said it, I was wondering why it's still being discussed



Because Orochibuto is trying to argue for FTL reactions when that's competely idiotic.

Hell a couple of pages later, Chaos utterly speedblitzes everybody in there.

FTL Chaos now?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Why does no one get your name right CD?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

NMG said:


> I know the pain you must be going through right now. But someone already posted that page. Your efforts were in vain



goddamnit

just goddamnit 

I writhed in pain for nothing


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> goddamnit
> 
> just goddamnit
> 
> I writhed in pain for nothing



It's ok man, at least you had what it took to get down to business


----------



## Weather (Mar 6, 2012)

> Why does no one get your name right CD?



Because goddman Ipad.

Writing in this shit is hell...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 6, 2012)

NMG said:


> It's ok man, at least you had what it took to get down to business



as well as good manners and customs to do so

even if it damaged my pride and glory


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

NMG said:


> All I see is country busting nuke. Can you provide any proof that the attack could vape an entire country, since simply blowing something to pieces, and making it disappear are two completely different things.



You are right, from what it appears its a country busting nuke. So in thar regard justice has a higher country busting capacity. Not that it matter since I dont see her breaking IkarosV2 shield.



NMG said:


> And having someone break a shield that's supposed to be able to stand up to a nuke with a punch would be implying her punches are country busting in power or above, care to provide some proof of that? Since either the shield is incredibly inconsistent or she had something to specifically break her shield



Sure, here is your proof:

Here is the statement about Apollong being able to country bust:


*Spoiler*: __ 








In the same statement Ikaros says she doesnt care about Apollon destroying the country since she will use Aegis (her shield). In the panel Ikaros said "I dont care I will use aegis" that is to limit tank trap the blast in the area the angeloids were fighting and not destroy the country.

Here is an actual on panel feat of Aegis tanking the country busting nuke, it is to note that it wasnt Ikaros's country busting nuke but Ikaros Melan who is by far and away above Ikaros in all levels:


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








Now there is a shield still stronger than norma Ikaros's Aegis which is Astraea's shield Aegis L which was specifically stated by the creator of the angeloids that is stronger than Ikaros's shield. It isnt omnidirectional like Ikaros's but is a stronger shield and thus can tank more:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Oh but not only that Astraea's sword is able to EASILY cut through Ikaros's shield like if it were paper, you know the shield that can tank the country buster (I included this feat for a reason you will see ahead):


*Spoiler*: __ 








*continued in the next post as they dont allow me to post more than 10 images*


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

That is Astraea, now again there is an angeloid that has a shield stronger way way stronger than even Astraea's shield and thus Ikaros, this angeloid is Ikaros Melan.

Here you can see how Astraea's sword (the one that can cut EASILY Ikaros's shield) got SHATTERED by just attempting to pierce Ikaros's Melan shield:


*Spoiler*: __ 








But not only that, Ikaros Melan with her bare fist broke through Astraea's shield and the force of the fist was enough that it didnt just broke the shield but actually pierced it without losing mommentum and punched Astraea knocking her:


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








And of course we have a shield that is again way stronger than Ikaro's Melan shield, which is Ikaos's V2 shield.

Ikaros's Melan bare fist broke through Astraea's shield now we can see here that here Ikaros Melan actually attacks but is useless against IkarosV2 shield, also here it is mentioned the 3.5 femtoseconds delay and how the shield wad adjusted so that it isnt delayed by even 3.5 femtoseconds:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Her shield not only block attacks but redirects them, so basically attacking IkarosV2 is attacking yourself:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Also her speed is increased by 372% enabling him to blitz Melan Astraea who like Ikaros Melan is to Ikaros is way superior to Astraea, the angeloid that has speed as its main attribute:


*Spoiler*: __ 










NMG said:


> Also, mind posting this femto shield? since I'm no way in hell going to dig through the manga to find it.



I did, read above. Which is why Justice isnt touching her. IkarosV2 shield >>>>> Ikaros Melan Shield which is so ridiculous powerful that can make Astraea's sword shatter a sword capable of cutting the country buster tanking shield like paper >>>>>>>>>> Astraea shield >>>>>>>> Ikaros shield that can tank country busting power.

The shield takes less than 3.5 femntoseconds in being deployed essentially making Justice unable to blitz her (remember the delay was fixed)

Giving Ikaros plenty of time to use her reality warping cards and thus defeat Justice.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 6, 2012)

NMG said:


> Wait, she calced something to the femto second, or did she react to something that fast?



No, its just the shield that takes when delay time 3.5 femtoseconds to be deployed effectively IkarosV2 deploys the shield instantly. That is the feat is not a reacion speed. Aegis v2 takes 3.5 femtoseconds to be deployed (now less since it was an error and the shield was re-adjusted).


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> -snip-





I saw nothing all that special, the pages were posted already. All I see is an explosion that barely looks city level. (It was contained by the shield sure) 

Now a shield that's supposed to be stronger than that was broken by a fist which would mean she could country bust with her fist. Now show that her punches have that kind of force or it's an inconsistency.



Orochibuto said:


> No, its just the shield that takes when delay time 3.5 femtoseconds to be deployed effectively IkarosV2 deploys the shield instantly. That is the feat is not a reacion speed. Aegis v2 takes 3.5 femtoseconds to be deployed (now less since it was an error and the shield was re-adjusted).



From the scans, it was never deployed in femto seconds. Some people shot some beams and she put a shield up, and then she corrected the time delay by a few femto seconds causing it to make the beams ricochet. Making beams bounce off of a shield that's already deployed is in no way shape or form a reaction feat nor does it matter here. Not to mention simply calculating femto seconds isn't impressive. Now unless she deployed the shield, stopped it, and then redeployed it this is nothing special. 

The beams it deflected didn't look all that special either. I don't see it standing up to a full powered gamma ray which happens to be huge as fuck as well.


Edit: I see what you're saying, the shield deploys instantly, but that's the speed of the shield and has nothing to do with Ikaros' reactions, so unless it's an automatic shield that activates passively I don't see her putting it up in time to not die.


Then again, if she's got a 375% boost to her speed as well she would at least be mach 110. 


So if Justice is just 30+ then Ikaros can put it up in time. If the mach 300+ is accepted, :uva


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

NMG said:


> I saw nothing all that special, the pages were posted already. All I see is an explosion that barely looks city level. (It was contained by the shield sure)
> 
> Now a shield that's supposed to be stronger than that was broken by a fist which would mean she could country bust with her fist. Now show that her punches have that kind of force or it's an inconsistency.
> 
> ...



This is what I am saying not that Ikaros moves at femtoseconds speed, I am not an ureasonable fanboy wanker. I mean if the she moved at that speed the 375% speed would be directly contradicted. I would be an idiotic fanboy to claim that (this go for the people who say I claimed that). 

Not that I am rushed for SNO to go up in speed, after all Astraea is the speed angeloid and guess who is the only angeloid yet to evolve? 

My claim for the FTL thing was for the shield deployal in short the shield is deployed in less than 3.5 femntoseconds (since the delay was corrected) deploying it instantly. This is what I was saying.

As well as the user I am quoting is right the 372% increase in speed should be more than enough I think at that speed to which Ikaros would be at least mach 110 she can just fine win this.

I dont know if the shield is automatically deployed or Ikaros has to manually deploy it.



NMG said:


> I saw nothing all that special, the pages were posted already. All I see is an explosion that barely looks city level. (It was contained by the shield sure)
> 
> Now a shield that's supposed to be stronger than that was broken by a fist which would mean she could country bust with her fist. Now show that her punches have that kind of force or it's an inconsistency.



The blow is country busting of course it didnt looked impressive the whole point was to contain the explosion in the shield. It was directly stated to be country busting in manga, this is a manga fact that cant be debated.

About the punch, yes the punch is just that strong. Hard to believe? Yes but it doesnt deny manga shown feats.

Specially since it was on a scene that was specifically meant to prove Melan's superiority over Ikaros by far and away. Astraea is the counter Ikaros, her sword can break Ikaros's shield like paper and her shield > Ikaros (though is not omnidirectional). The shield was broken just after the scene in which the sword was shattered by attempting to break the seal, so it was clear it was in the specific intent on the author, not a tribial scene. 

The lasers were may not seem impressive, but what is impressive is that Ikaros's V2 aegils laughed and redirected Melan's lasers these were reals attacks, where Melan's mere punch destroyed Astraea's shield. Basically it laughed at attacks that > Astraea's shield and unlike Astraea it was not only from 1 Ikaros Melan but an entire squad of them at the same time.

This is why I said the difference between normal Ikaros and IkarosV2 is like the difference between Chouji and BM Naruto. Astraea is designed to beat Ikaros, Ikaros Melan raped Astraea, IkarosV2 raped an entire army of Ikaros Melans, Astraeas Melan and Nymph Melan.


----------



## Weather (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is what I am saying not that Ikaros moves at femtoseconds speed, I am not an ureasonable fanboy wanker. I mean if the she moved at that speed the 375% speed would be directly contradicted. I would be an idiotic fanboy to claim that (this go for the people who say I claimed that).
> 
> Not that I am rushed for SNO to go up in speed, after all Astraea is the speed angeloid and guess who is the only angeloid yet to evolve?
> 
> ...



And Chaos casually rapes everybody else along with the entire SNOverse.


Chaos MIGHT be a better match for this.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 7, 2012)

So...what I'm getting is that the shield is a Dispel Bound-like passive defense that activates at femtosecond speed?

Regardless, tanking a country busting nuke or whatever versus an attack that actually vapes a country are two very different things. Essentially you're using equivocation to hide the fact that Justice's country buster is far above what we saw.

Perhaps I should do the Justice calc a bit more formally to see what others think.


----------



## Judas (Mar 7, 2012)

5 Stars. 


Can never get enough of them.


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2012)

Justice Gamma Ray the shit out of Ikaros. In Justiceseconds.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 7, 2012)

there are femtoseconds, then there are Justiceseconds


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2012)

This fight is not a worthy win for Justice but it was good for a random warm up.


----------



## Judas (Mar 7, 2012)

5starseconds


Inperceivable by feeble minds.


----------

